# tax file number?



## jhenry23 (Sep 18, 2012)

hi everyone!! i am in the process of filling in a form 1005 to try and have the work restrctions lifted. I was just wondering that if successful, is my tax file number that i recieved in 2010 whilst on my working holiday visa still valid?? or do i need to apply for another?

thanks all!


----------



## nuks (Sep 16, 2012)

You can still use the same TFN that you applied before. There's no need to apply a new one.


----------

